# how do you cook your fish?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Don't see to many fish recipes on here. What is your favorite way to cook fish. I know it depends on what type of fish, but share your favorite recipes. I myself love dipped in flour and seasonings. Then pan fried in butter Crisco.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually just bake mine, with a few seasonings and olive oil on top. 350 till it hits about 140.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Which species? 

How I prepare them varies widely, based on the species.


----------



## wadedylan2 (Apr 22, 2019)

Pan sized trout: Soak in buttermilk or milk, pat dry and dredge with seasoned cornmeal. Fry in cast iron.

Kokanne/Salmon: Smoker, all day long. In WA I did a lot of teriyaki glazed salmon too.

Firmer white meat fish: Beer batter and fry. 

Many great ways to cook fish, these are some of the ways I grew up doing it.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

This is best for a fattier fish like tuna or yellow tail (not frequently found in Utah waters) but I have prepared trout this way as well to rave reviews.

Marinate the skinless fillets in Italian dressing (Bernstein's Restaurant Style is my fav.). 3 -24 hours. 

Salt to taste.

BBQ over coals and and place soaked mesquite wood chips on the coals.

It is important to keep the lid on the bbq and control the temperature by limiting the oxygen the coals receive, or you will burn or dry out the fish.

Besides the flavor that the Italian dressing adds, it also captures more of the smoke than the fish would without it.

This is the only preparation I have had where I looked forward to fish left overs the following day, so feel free to prepare more fish than you need for your immediate meals. The next day you can use the fish to make "Tuna" style sandwiches and you'll find that the mayo picks up all that smokey flavor. 

Dang! Now I'm hungry for fish again.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a nice touch to salmon, and brook trout / splake. We did this at the restaurant in Denali:

melt a cube of butter in a sauce pan and add a bunch of brown sugar.
get the mixture hot, but don't let the butter burn/scorch (easier said than done).
Once hot (simmering, but not a roiling boil -- don't burn the butter!), pour in some lemon juice. Add some dill weed.

If done right, you'll have a reaction when you add the lemon juice and your mixture will turn super runny and thin. The brown sugar will not separate back into granules.

If done wrong (ie: heat not correct), you'll still have a very good sauce to pour over your salmon. The only issue will be that the sugar will start to separate back out as it cools, and may thicken a bit. No big deal.

Pour this over your salmon. You'll be in heaven.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

These all sound great! it's making me really hungry. Not the best thing to read before lunch, when all I am having is Ramen 

Oh well, I Can't wait for next week. I am heading down to the gorge and I am going to try a few different ways of cooking some Kokes. A good friend of mine made some apricot glazed smoked salmon the other day and oh my goodness. I have never been a smoked fish guy, but it was fantastic. He put some cream cheese and jalapeno jelly on a cracker and topped it with that fish. Best thing i have ate in a while.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Another favorite that we do with salmon while on a multi-day float trip (or, just with left overs here at home):

Grill it. Use your favorite seasonings. Make sure to grill an extra fillet.
Eat the main grilled salmon.
Save the extra. Once it is cooled, mix it up with some mayo, chopped onions and celery. Now you have tomorrows sandwich spread! We'll put it in pita-pockets or on bread with whatever other fixings you like.

Gawd....I get craving this stuff!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

PBH said:


> Here's a nice touch to salmon, and brook trout / splake. We did this at the restaurant in Denali:
> 
> melt a cube of butter in a sauce pan and add a bunch of brown sugar.
> get the mixture hot, but don't let the butter burn/scorch (easier said than done).
> ...


Definitely going to try this. Love grilled Salmon as well. My problem is, that we never have leftovers. My kids eat every fish we catch.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Trout:
Hawaiian fish jerky. Don't knock it til you've tried it, and be very sure to not use iodized salt. Always use sea salt with fish!
https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/wild-chef/2013/02/fish-recipe-hawaiian-fish-jerky

Also butterflied whole trout with head removed, lemon slices and a pat of butter with ground poultry seasoning. I always carry a little shaker of poultry seasoning in my kit when fishing back country streams.

Perch, Tubedude's perch chowder, hands down.

Walleye poached in butter with lemon and dill, again with the sea salt.

Bass and crappie, deep or air fried in fish tacos with red cabbage, mexican cheese, tomatoes and lime.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Trout I butterfly fillet them batter them up with some panko & lemon pepper and deep fry them and serve plenty ways, I grill Salmon


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Jedidiah said:


> Trout:
> Hawaiian fish jerky. Don't knock it til you've tried it, and be very sure to not use iodized salt. Always use sea salt with fish!
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/wild-chef/2013/02/fish-recipe-hawaiian-fish-jerky
> 
> ...


Fish Tacos...Rock!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Butterflied trout is purty and easy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

For Mac, I fillet them add butter, bacon and lemon. Wrap them in tinfoil and BBQ them. Taste good. 


All other trout I do the regular flour, seasoning of choice and pan fry in butter. Small trout, Ill scrape the scales off the skin and pan fry in butter. I eat the skin and all. It's crispy like a potato chip.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Blackened - cajun style.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I like to grill trout with Johnny's season salt.

One way I like salmon is to place it on foil, season with Johnny's, top it with orange and lemon slices and then smother in brown sugar, wrap tight in the foil and bake in oven or on the grill, makes a great sauce.

For white fish such as halibut, I place the filet on foil, season with Johnny's or your favorite, smother it with mayo, and cover with sliced red onions then bake in oven or on the grill. It creates it's own great tarter sauce.

I also like to make poor man's lobster with halibut,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

roll in egg, roll in seasoned flour (salt / pepper), roll again in egg, roll again in flour then in the frying pan until golden brown.


MMMMMmmmmm


I'm realizing I haven't caught a fish since last July when we wrecked our camp trailer on the trip from hell.




-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is the finished product of some of those Kokanee I caught.
So, for Kokanee, I have started doing...

1 cup of brown sugar 
1/4 cup of kosher salt
1/2 ground pepper

Mix together in a bowl,
Rinse fillets with cold water and pat dry, Lay fillets out on a baking sheet and cover both sides entirely with the sugar/salt/pepper mixture. 

The mixture of sugar and salt brines the fillets and draws all the excess moisture and bad stuff out of the fish.

Place in the fridge and let the fish sit in the brine for 4-8 hours. After it sits and before the smoker, lightly rinse in cold water and again pat DRY! At this point I let the fish sit on the counter and get up to room temperature while I get the smoker ready. 

Once the smoker is ready, I put the fish on a drip mat and into the smoker @ 140-150 degrees for 2 hours. After 45 minutes, I start basting the fillets with honey every 20-30 minutes until done. ( 30-ish minuets before it’s done I stop basting it so it caramelizes prior to extraction) so you will only bast it a couple times. You can use maple syrup or apricot jam or whatever for the basting compound. 

It will be a texture that you would serve with crackers or something like that..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

And for Koke's, smoke with alder then can. Add a teaspoon of brown sugar per pint before placing in canner.

Son, that's some good stuff right there!! 8)


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'm realizing I haven't caught a fish since last July when we wrecked our camp trailer on the trip from hell.
> 
> -DallanC


we need to hear about this one.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You notice everyone specifically says kosher salt or something other than regular salt. I always use sea salt myself but the real thing is don't use iodized salt with fish because it really brings out that slightly metallic fishy flavor. You need iodine in your diet but skip it for fish.


----------

